# JB nudes megathread (18+ NSFW)



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

Post jb nudes that you guys got (18+ ofc, no minors or cp)


Spoiler


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 10, 2022)

Tf wrong with your name


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Tf wrong with your name


I name mog tf out of u, now kneel before your master


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer said:


> (18+ ofc, no minors or cp)


High IQ move to avoid ban and FBI knocking on your ayrab door


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> How much it cost? Maybe I buy one!


Not for u n*gger

But u can pay me in Asian jb pussy


----------



## Matthias8272 (Feb 10, 2022)

I only got nudes when I was under age and sent unsolicited pp pics. One time this girls dad was in the hospital dying so she had a thing for rping I was her daddy


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


> I only got nudes when I was under age and sent unsolicited pp pics. One time this girls dad was in the hospital dying so she had a thing for rping I was her daddy


Don’t be afraid to post them son


----------



## Idontknowlol (Feb 10, 2022)

Heres the nudes I've got :


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Don’t be afraid to post them son


This was many years ago


----------



## Bonez (Feb 10, 2022)

she's 19 bro


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

Bonez said:


> she's 19 bro


Yea they’re legal girls


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 10, 2022)

Fuark terachad rainbow name halo. Over for cuckmax users


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Fuark terachad rainbow name halo. Over for cuckmax users


Only for Lookism moggers


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 10, 2022)

I want a 22 inch bideltoid and 365 bench ASAP


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 10, 2022)

Just finished 2 chipotle bowls extra chicken #gainz


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 10, 2022)

Over for Michael Jacksoncels


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 10, 2022)

I have a folder of prime lima nudes if anyone wants to see


----------



## prettyboislime (Feb 10, 2022)

how do i get this name bro? @Alexanderr @Lorsss I was a lookism user too


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> @Alexanderr how much it cost to get that name like this “scammer” guy has? Am payment ready


Not for u faggot


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 10, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> @Alexanderr how much it cost to get that name like this “scammer” guy has? Am payment ready


A blowjob


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 10, 2022)

prettyboislime said:


> how do i get this name bro? @Alexanderr @Lorsss I was a lookism user too


Only jews tbh


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> A blowjob


Fuck u nigger say that shit to my face, jus cause u got 20k post don’t mean u better then me it just means u more of a rotting joke


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Fuck u nigger say that shit to my face, jus cause u got 20k post don’t mean u better then me it just means u more of a rotting joke
> View attachment 1534985


Say that shit to my face


----------



## buckchadley31 (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Fuck u nigger say that shit to my face, jus cause u got 20k post don’t mean u better then me it just means u more of a rotting joke
> View attachment 1534985


Why are all cuckism users like this? Calm your tits faggot


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Say that shit to my face
> 
> View attachment 1534987


Post ur face faggot I bet I mog u


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> Why are all cuckism users like this? Calm your tits faggot


Not white u little bitch boy


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Post ur face faggot I bet I mog u


Dark triad dark looks 

*Stfu you ugly pajeet*


----------



## buckchadley31 (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Not white u little bitch boy


Yes I know you're Indian (like 90% of users here)


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Dark triad dark looks
> 
> *Stfu you ugly pajeet*
> View attachment 1534990


Ur literally an ape nigger Kill yourself


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> Yes we know you're Indian


for all u faggots crying for me, I’m Turkish and aryan, now kiss my feet cause I mog most of u trucels


----------



## buckchadley31 (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer said:


> for all u faggots crying for me, I’m Turkish and aryan, now kiss my feet cause I mog most of u trucels


Hairy ape Kebab nigger you'll never be Aryan or white


----------



## Deleted member 16354 (Feb 10, 2022)

*Having seem both @looksmaxxer234 and @Scammer I can confirm that Scammer indeed mogs the nigger to the moon and back.




Spoiler: Not send to me but still good













Spoiler: Also that curry bitch from lookism named 999peoplecalledmeugly










*


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> And lol at nobody posting nudes. Fuck the lame ahhh nigga that made this thread
> View attachment 1534994


Get out of my thread u fucking joke, I never want to see u in a thread of mine again


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Post jb nudes that you guys got (18+ ofc, no minors or cp)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Isn't the 3rd one sushisyd on Instagram


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> Hairy ape Kebab nigger you'll never be Aryan or white


Don’t want to be white but I’m aryan, it’s in my blood now keep crying for me u little twink


----------



## andy9432 (Feb 10, 2022)

Bad faces tho


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 10, 2022)

p sure that's the same girl


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Ur literally an ape nigger Kill yourself


Imagine unironically having dark triad and dark looks in your bio. #1 ethnic permavirgin trait


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Isn't the 3rd one sushisyd on Instagram


No


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer said:


> but I’m aryan, it’s in my blood now keep crying for me u little twink


muhh aryan. Keep coping you feces shit thrower. You are a brown shitskin.


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 10, 2022)

Lots of upheavel in this thread but I want to make clear that OP was a test subject and thus the fea…


AlexBrown84 said:


> Am payment ready







…ture shall be made available to any willing to burden the cost. PM if interested.


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Imagine unironically having dark triad and dark looks in your bio. #1 ethnic permavirgin trait
> 
> View attachment 1534998


Ur an ape shut up and get out my thread u prognathism recessed joke


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 10, 2022)

prettyboislime said:


> how do i get this name bro? @Alexanderr @Lorsss I was a lookism user too



he shelled out for vip account


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> Lots of upheavel in this thread but I want to make clear that OP was a test subject and thus the fea…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m a very prominent poster and brought u lots of future sales brother 🤝


----------



## GetShrekt (Feb 10, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> Lots of upheavel in this thread but I want to make clear that OP was a test subject and thus the fea…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LowT if u don’t charge that potatoface mutt at least 100k


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> muhh aryan. Keep coping you feces shit thrower. You are a brown shitskin.


I still mog u nigger hahaha keep barking for me u animal


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 10, 2022)

Goku said:


> *Having seem both @looksmaxxer234 and @Scammer I can confirm that Scammer indeed mogs the nigger to the moon and back.*


Don’t ever tag me again you peanut skulled ginger baboon.


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Feb 10, 2022)

Goku said:


> *Having seem both @looksmaxxer234 and @Scammer I can confirm that Scammer indeed mogs the nigger to the moon and back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit that first girl.


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 10, 2022)

imagine calling yourself scammer and buying VIP lmfaooooo


----------



## Deleted member 16354 (Feb 10, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Don’t ever tag me again


@looksmaxxer234 @looksmaxxer234 @looksmaxxer234 @looksmaxxer234 @looksmaxxer234 @looksmaxxer234 @looksmaxxer234


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

Adriana Lima said:


> imagine calling yourself scammer and buying VIP lmfaooooo


Why are u crying for me now? Don’t worry bout what I do with my money lil nigga I can buy yo momma house if I wanted to


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 10, 2022)

@prettyboislime @goat2x 

The skull deformed ginger/negroid mutant is back @Goku


----------



## Papii Tumbao (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16354 (Feb 10, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> @prettyboislime @goat2x
> 
> The skull deformed ginger/negroid mutant is back @Goku
> 
> View attachment 1535015


*Nigger thats not me ask @Alexanderr yourself  I am @Qnine on lookism idk who that ugly deformed ginger is*


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Why are u crying for me now? Don’t worry bout what I do with my money lil nigga I can buy yo momma house if I wanted to


you must be like 70 IQ jfl what money lmfaooo wanting status on an incel forum loooool fucking neck yourself


----------



## SplendidChap (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Post jb nudes that you guys got (18+ ofc, no minors or cp)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Now I want pussy


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

Adriana Lima said:


> you must be like 70 IQ jfl what money lmfaooo wanting status on an incel forum loooool fucking neck yourself


I didn’t ask for that color alexanderr just gave it to me

Keep barking for me u abused dog, name and avi of a female u might as well transition u little twink faggot


----------



## ropemax (Feb 10, 2022)

everybody stop arguing about some nonsense colors and start posting hot bitches


----------



## vanillaicecream (Feb 10, 2022)

Why does op's nickname look like that when he only has 200 posts. Wtf.


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

vanillaicecream said:


> Why does op's nickname look like that when he only has 200 posts. Wtf.


I’m a verified mogger


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Feb 10, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Is it ugly? Should I change it back to this?
> View attachment 1535093


Looks like shit op.

You got scammed by the jew mods


----------



## efidescontinuado (Feb 10, 2022)

**


----------



## Scammer (Feb 10, 2022)

efidescontinuado said:


> **



Nordic jbs are everything, even the post prime ones are good


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Nordic jbs are everything, even the post prime ones are good







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Feb 10, 2022)

Scammer wins again

I shouldn’t even be surprised at this point


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Feb 10, 2022)

Goku said:


> *Nigger thats not me ask @Alexanderr yourself  I am @Qnine on lookism idk who that ugly deformed ginger is*



Nigga tal’m bout “Qnine” like we’ve ever heard of his ass before

Definitely only posted at 3Am America time with DemonLooks and Xaf


----------



## RedFlood (Feb 11, 2022)

Views: 733


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

RedFlood said:


> Views: 733


Mirin what a name color does to forum rep?


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> legal





Scammer said:


> girls


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Feb 11, 2022)

Gaww damn all I wanted was to see some 13 year olds


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Feb 11, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> I want a 22 inch bideltoid and 365 bench ASAP


You on test?


----------



## Ozil (Feb 11, 2022)

Goku said:


> *Having seem both @looksmaxxer234 and @Scammer I can confirm that Scammer indeed mogs the nigger to the moon and back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the name of the girl in the first image


----------



## ChadFucksYourOneitis (Feb 11, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Post jb nudes that you guys got (18+ ofc, no minors or cp)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This is sad and wrong on SO many levels. Stop objectifying girls.


----------



## Scammer (Feb 11, 2022)

ChadFucksYourOneitis said:


> This is sad and wrong on SO many levels. Stop objectifying girls.


Cuck


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Feb 15, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Tf mal con su nombre





Ethereal said:


> I have a folder of prime lima nudes if anyone wants to see


.


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Feb 16, 2022)

resentfulincel said:


> View attachment 1535465


----------



## 5ft1 (Apr 8, 2022)

Goku said:


> *Having seem both @looksmaxxer234 and @Scammer I can confirm that Scammer indeed mogs the nigger to the moon and back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Repulsive nipples on that curry girl
Almost barfed ngl


----------



## Mako (Apr 8, 2022)

Y'all niggas too down bad man


----------

